# Pennies In Penny Loafers



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, here's the deal. I have a pair of Weejuns that I wear to work, out to dinner, etc. I wanted to get an extra pair to knock around in. So, I went to one of our local thrift stores and picked up a pair of Bass Penny Loafers for $1.98. They are in great condition and I am thinking about putting pennies in them. I will wear them to knock around in. My question is...Is this too much of a stretch? Is it still appropriate to put pennies in the loafers? Was it ever appropriate? Keep in mind, I will not put pennies in my good pair, just knock-arounds. Any of you put pennies in yours?

Danny


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Buster, scroll to the bottom of this page, and you will find no fewer than three threads dedicated to this topic. 

I think it's a great throwback affectation. I wouldn't do it myself, but I think you're in the clear for knock around shoes. 

JB


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Ooops! Sorry, I should have done a search. Thanks for the info.

Danny


----------



## SouthernBeau (Aug 15, 2007)

*Only If....*

Danny,

Don't ask me why, but it only passes muster *for me* if 1.) they are to be used as knock arounds (you already satisfied that condition) ,and 2.) the pennies are marked with the year of your birth and have been cleaned to a nice shiny new.

Joshua


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

SouthernBeau said:


> Danny,
> 
> Don't ask me why, but it only passes muster *for me* if 1.) they are to be used as knock arounds (you already satisfied that condition) ,and 2.) the pennies are marked with the year of your birth and have been cleaned to a nice shiny new.
> 
> Joshua


Hey...the year of my birth! Now, that's a good idea worth doing. Thanks.

Danny


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

SouthernBeau said:


> Danny,
> 
> Don't ask me why, but it only passes muster *for me* if 1.) they are to be used as knock arounds (you already satisfied that condition) ,and 2.) the pennies are marked with the year of your birth and have been cleaned to a nice shiny new.
> 
> Joshua


My daddy always put dirty old pennies in his weejuns, so as not to attract attention.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I put nickels in mine, to account for inflation.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

See, I put dollar peices in mine so when people say nice penny loafers I say. "No these are Sacagawea loafers!"


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I had Austrian coins in mine back in High School 

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ahh Weejuns...Love your penny loafers but, can't stand your loafers, pennied! (winks) Great price on those weejuns, Claybuster.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I like pennies in burgundy Weejuns. In my tender years a dear friend of mine kept a pair of old Indian Head pennies in hers, with the intent of cashing them in as necessary. I used dimes instead of pennies in a black pair I used to own.


----------



## mliemon2 (Aug 8, 2007)

i've got buffalo nickles in mine


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I put pennies in mine when I was a kid. In all due respect to my fellow posters, I think it's a bit affected on an adult.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

1. I'd pass.
2. If I did it, I'd use old pennies to match the shoes and not draw too much attention.
3. With black I'd use dimes, as well (I did this in high school).


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I recently spoke to my sister-in-law about pennies in Weejuns. She was in high school during the early 1960s. She, and her girlfriends, kept dimes in their penny loafers, and here was why. If a boy took them out on a date and became overly frisky, shall we say, she could leave and call her parents or a friend to come pick her up. Now how's that for trad? A real combo of form and function.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

In high school I used to put subway tokens in them so I would have one if I needed it. I've also used silver dimes, although I also thought it would be a good idea to have a dime in my shoe in case I got held in contempt and had to call the office.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

*Uggh.*

NO - don't do it.

Even as a teenager (circa. 1980s) it was a girl-ish thing to do, though some guys did it.

In my opinon, it should not be done by an adult.

Are you going to start wearing a lettermen jacket, too? Leave it for nostalgia - next you'll want to be tying your bluchers with those funky round knots at the end of the laces. It was a look for kids - leave it that way.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I still put pennies in my loafers. I'm not ashamed. But then, I'm a sort of affected guy.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Can you make a phone call for ten cents in Vermont?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Are you going to start wearing a lettermen jacket, too?


Gosh, not even this one?






​EGF


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Can you make a phone call for ten cents in Vermont?


I'm sure in the 60s he could.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Great price on those weejuns, Claybuster.


Thanks. I usually find some great deals at some of our local thrift shops, particularly one. I also got two pair of BB Advantage Chinos for $2.98 a pair. They are in great condition. I just hope these thrift shops never figure out what kind of merchandise they have and raise the prices.

Danny


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

As many of you know, I work in a mental hospital. I wore my pennies - with pennies - some time ago and a patient said "I like the shoes, but the pennies are a bit much. But that's just my two cents."
I'm not sure if he meant to be funny, but it stands as one of the great quips of my career. I left the pennies in just to be reminded.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Can you make a phone call for ten cents in Vermont?


No more. I was able to keep it at ten cents in a case in our public service board back in 1992 (there was a lot more to the case, but the dime pay phone is what made me get into it), but they raised it to thirty-five a few years later.

We still have one local carrier with free pay phones. I.e. all calls from pay phones in town are free.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I keep a pair of Dexter Penny Loafers at the office, just as a back up set of shoes.

They have bright shiny 1943 steel pennies in them...


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw a pair of penny loafers at a thrift awhile back (Weejuns, I think?) with pennies in them. The first thought through my head was shock that nobody had stolen them yet... of course, I once found $20 in the coin pocket of some Bill's, so you never know!


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I have worn penny loafers for more years than I care to admit. As someone said, putting pennies or any other coins in them was considered effeminate. Of course, in some non-academic circles penny loafers were considered effeminate. 

In 2004 I had a pair of sperry black and brown pennys that were fabulously comfortable and became my beater/wear anywhere shoes. I wore them all the time and they did attract a certain amount of favourable attention. So much so that 2 different women at 2 different times, 2 different countries and 2 different currencies decided they had to have coins in them. They each put one in. I left them in until the shoes expired and I had to pitch them.

That's my pennies in pennys story.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

bluenose said:


> That's my pennies in pennys story.


...and you don't seem light in the loafers!!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I keep a pair of old CTA tokens in mine.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Yes*

I always do. I put in shiny, new pennies. And never change them.

If you live where there is a subway that still uses tokens (e.g., MBTA), putting in tokens is a smart--and fun--idea.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Buncha bobbysoxers!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. LOL. If I may paraphrase the words of the author Cormac McCarthy, this is "no country for us old men!"


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I've taken to putting dimes in my weejuns. I find it more understated. Besides, given inflation, a penny loafer should be at least a nickle loafer by now.


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Put me in the group that says it is okay to put coins in your penny loafers, so long as you are in grade school...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. As I continue to age and my once sharp mind (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!) continues to regress, I must raise the question of how long it will take for me to re qualify to attend grade school? If I hurry, I can attend classes with our grand kids! Now where did I put those pennies I was saving for my Weejuns?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I also fall on the side of pennies in loafers. It's fun.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never known a guy to do it - only girls (and I mean girls - becasue it was back in HS).

I would not do it.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

I wore them in my penny loafers as a kid...guess I never knew I was that cool..haha


----------



## adrianstern (Mar 23, 2012)

This is so funny - I've been wearing penny loafers for nearly 50 years now and always with shiny quarters in them. Brown of course and never as formal attire - I really like the idea however silly it may be.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

1/10 Krugerrands...

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Given the flux of obverse designs in American coinage the last few years, I expect we'll see penny loafers appear on pennies before they're withdrawn.


----------

